# Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht



## Grim3001 (9. Oktober 2014)

*Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht*

Hallo!

Ich hoffe die Wakü-Gurus können mir hier helfen. Ich suche eine phosphoreszierende Flüssigkeit für Deko-Zwecke. Meine Freundin hat so einen Glasschädel gekauft(), welchen sie mit einer leuchtenden Flüssigkeit füllen möchte. 
Kenn einer von Euch so etwas oder muss ich da mit Schwarzlicht nachhelfen?

Blau wäre uns am liebsten.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht*

Bei Schwarzlicht wäre Pipi am besten... ansonsten mal bei Caseking oder Aquacomputer schauen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht*

Beispielsweise das hier reinfüllen:
Aquatuning AT-Protect-UV blue/clear 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

...und einmal Schwarzlichtlampe daneben?


----------



## Grim3001 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei Schwarzlicht wäre Pipi am besten...


 
Jo ... auf die Reaktion wäre ich mal gespannt!


----------



## Soulsnap (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht*

Ich als jahrelanger Wakü Nutzer kann dir nur sagen: lass es sein. Das zeug ruiniert nur die Komponenten.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich als jahrelanger Wakü Nutzer kann dir nur sagen: lass es sein. Das zeug ruiniert nur die Komponenten.


Soweit ich ihn verstanden hab soll das Zeug keinen PC kühlen, sondern die Bude dekorieren


----------



## Soulsnap (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht*

Ach soooo xD


----------



## Grim3001 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Leuchtende Flüssigkeit gesucht*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

